# How to create a node in devfs for my TV card

## crevette

I would like to create a node for my bttv card.

I don't know a lot of things in devfs. so How can I do????

----------

## pavera

is the driver for the card compiled into the kernel?

I don't know if this is true, but most of the things in /dev on my computer just appear when I have the kernel compiled right...

----------

## crevette

No I Have compiled it in modules.

So That's Why I need help.

----------

## tomte

do you have 

```

bttv

```

in your modules.autoload?

that should do anything necessary

regards,

tom

----------

## Predator

just adding "bttv" in modules.autoload won't work

xawtv and other say

cannot open : /dev/v4l/video0 : no such device

no video grabber available

i didn't find any solution yet

CU Joni

----------

## shadowvcd

I had similar problem with my old ati all in wonder card after an emerge -u world.  It was working before, then after update world which installed a new xfree, xawtv gave me the same error message.

I just reemerged xawtv and it worked.  Maybe you need to recompile the xawtv with the new xfree.

----------

## PaperCrane

When you modprobe bttv it should make that device automatically. I'm using a bttv card right now, and don't have any troubles with it. Perhaps it's making the node somewhere else. Try stopping devfsd and then running it in debug mode, then on another console modprobe bttv and devfsd should tell you what node it creates. Then just link that device to /dev/v4l/video0

----------

